# Describe your day in battle lingo!



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

The only rule is that you must only use phrases that you can find in an actual Pokemon battle, excepting names.

DRIFLOON used Rest!
DRIFLOON went to sleep.
DRIFLOON used Sleep Talk!
DRIFLOON used Snore!
DRIFLOON'S SISTER used Uproar!
It's not very effective...
DROFLOON'S SISTER used Wake-up Slap!
DRIFLOON woke up!
DRIFLOON'S SISTER used Mean Look!
DRIFLOON fled the battle!


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 30, 2008)

Yours is awesome, drifloon.

VYRAURA Woke Up!
VYRAURA couldn't get it doing due to it's Slow Start!
VYRAURA used Bulk Up!
VYRAURA fled from battle with Run Away!
VYRAURA used Uproar!
Wild FRIENDS appeared!
VYRAURA used Trick Room!
The dimensions were twisted!
Wild FRIENDS used U-Turn
Wild FRIENDS went back to Their House!


Hard to describe cross-country practice and inviting friends over to goof around like idiots >.<


----------



## Linzys (Aug 30, 2008)

ALARM CLOCK used SCREECH!
LINZYS woke up!
LINZYS used the item CEREAL!
LINZYS regained health!
LINZYS used the item COFFEE!
LINZYS's SPEED rose!
LINZYS used TAKE A SHOWER!
Wild MOM appeared!
Wild MOM took LINZYS to SCHOOL!
LINZYS fainted! (not really, but...)


----------



## KMew (Aug 30, 2008)

...Wow. Hah this looks fun.

ALARM CLOCK used BEEPBEEPBEEP
KMEW used SLAP THE SNOOZE
ALARM CLOCK used SHUT UP
ALARM CLOCK used BEEPBEEPBEEP
KMEW woke up!
KMEW couldn't get going due to its SLOW START
KMEW used the item SHOWER!
KMEW'S SLOW START wore off!
Wild AUNT JENNA used GO TO SCHOOL
KMEW ran away!
KMew w


----------



## turbler (Aug 30, 2008)

TURBLER woke up!
TURBLER used REFRESH
... ...
later
... ...
wild MOM appeared
MOM used GRASSWHISTLE
TURBLER'S INSOMNIA prevents sleep!
MOM used UPROAR
it's super effective!
TURBLER used CHARM
it's not very effective!
MOM used SCREECH
TURBLER'S DEFENSE sharply fell!
TURBLER' SPECIAL DEFENSE sharply fell!
MOM used UPROAR
it's super effective!
TURBLER fainted!(on the bed.. this'll happen soon... y'know?)


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

DAD used LOUD WHISPER!
It's super effective!
TD used GRUNT!
It has no effect...
CEREAL used MOOSH!
TD ran away!

..later..

COMPUTER used BE EXTREMELY HEAVY!
It's super effective!
MOUSE used NOT WORK WITH THE COMPUTER!
It's super effective!
COMPUTER fainted!
TD ran away!
TD came back with a new mouse!

WEATHER used HOT!
It's super effective! 
TD was burned!
TD is hurt by the burn!
TD fainted!

..yeah.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 30, 2008)

LUCAS woke up!
Wild PANCAKE appeared!
Wild Pancake used CHOCOLATE CHIPS!
PANCAKE's DELICIOUNESS sharply rose!
LUCAS used EAT on wild PANCAKE!
It's super effective!
Wild PANCAKE fainted!
LUCAS regained health!
Wild DAD appeared!
Wild DAD used SHOE SHOPPING!
LUCAS's HAPPINESS harshly fell!
LUCAS used BUY VIDEO GAME!
LUCAS's HAPPINESS sharply rose!
LUCAS used PLAY VIDEO GAME!
LUCAS's HAPPINESS sharply rose!
Wild VIDEO GAME used EXTREMELY HARD LEVEL!
LUCAS's HAPPINESS fell! 
LUCAS used LOG ON TO INTERNET TO FIND A GUIDE FOR GAME!
LUCAS used LOG ON TO TCOD INSTEAD!
LUCAS used VIEW POST!
LUCAS used TYPE!
LUCAS used POST!


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 30, 2008)

NUMBER 100 used HAY GUYS THIS THREAD ALREADY EXISTS


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> NUMBER 100 used HAY GUYS THIS THREAD ALREADY EXISTS


IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

DARKSONG woke up!
DARKSONG used STOCKPILE!
DARKSONG stockpiled 1!
DARKSONG used SWALLOW!
*skip cause I can't remember*
DARKSONG used SKETCH!
*skip*
DARKSONG used SING!
DAKRSONG used DIVE!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 30, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> NUMBER 100 used HAY GUYS THIS THREAD ALREADY EXISTS


LUCAS used FIND A LINK!


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

o_O is sleeping...
Wild MOM appeared! 
Wild MOM used *WAKE UP CALL*!
(Hit 5 Times!)
o_O woke up!
o_O used *5 MORE MINUTES*...
Wild MOM's *NAG* prevents sleeping!
Wild MOM used *BREAKFAST IS SERVED*!
o_O used *HEARTY MEAL*!
Restored 20 Health!
Wild MOM fled!

Wild SISTER ONE appeared!
Wild SISTER ONE used *DRIVE*!
Drove to Dentists!
Wild SISTER ONE fled!

o_O used *WAIT 1 HOUR 30 MINUTES, EAGERLY AWAITING Wild SISTER ONE, Wild SISTER TWO, AND Wild MOM TO FINISH APPOINTMENTS AND THEN GET OWN APPOINTMENT FINISHED SO o_O COULD GO BACK HOME AND USE COMPUTER AND WATCH TV AND SLACK OFF*!

o_O used *READ MAGAZINES*!
Wild SISTER ONE entered office!
Wild SISTER TWO entered office!
Wild MOM entered office!
Wild SISTER TWO came out of office!
Wild SISTER One came out of office!
Wild MOM came out of office!
Wild RECEPTIONIST appears!
Wild RECEPTIONIST used *BREAK NEWS TO o_O THAT HE ACTUALLY DIDN'T HAVE AN APPOINTMENT*!
Wild RECEPTIONIST FLED!

o_O used *NAG ABOUT SLEEP DEPRIVED SELF*!
o_O's *LAZINESS* prevents o_O from typing more!
o_O apologizes for long post!


----------

